# االاقسام العامة > دار مريخاب اون لاين > ركن إجتماعات أسرة المنبر والنفرات >  >  الوفاء لاهل العطاء

## رياض عباس بخيت

*[frame="7 80"]

همم وعزائم اجتمعمت حول مريخاب اون لاين و حده الهدف السامي والغاية الرفيعة للعطاء والبذل دونما كلل او ملل .. بل نشاط متوقد وحركة متواصلة دؤوبة للبناء والرقي بأركان البيت العامر بأعضائه وزواره ومشرفيه.

عيونة ترنو الى القمة وتتالق نورا كالنجمة، كيف لا وهو في اون لاين حيث للتميز قيمة ومعنى وللابداع ألوان وألحان .. جفونه سهرت في أروقة البذل والتضحية، ومشاعرة امتزجت بروح الكلمة ونبض الحرف فجلعت للفكرة جسدا وأقامت للخاطرة وجودا وكيانا.

تميّزبين كوكبةِ الاداريين و المشرفين في دربِ الإخــاء والعطاء وله علينا من جميل المواقف ووافر الفضل، وعليه اتمني من إدارة (منبر مريخاب اون لاين )إن تقوم بمنحة وسام المشرف او الاداري المميز او النشط وذلك تقديرا لمايبذلة تجاه المنبر انه الاخ العزيزالمرهف (مرهف)
[/frame]
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*انتو ياشباب مرهف دة مابحتاج لتكريم ولا شنو
*

----------


## africanu

*يـــــــــاخوي رياض مرهف ده انا عندي ليهو تكريم واحد بس

الحنة بتاعتوا تكون عندي في البيت والجبجبة لي الصباح

ده لا بنفع معاهو وشاح ولا وسام

حبيبنا مرهف اكبر منهم جميعاً
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

يـــــــــاخوي رياض مرهف ده انا عندي ليهو تكريم واحد بس

الحنة بتاعتوا تكون عندي في البيت والجبجبة لي الصباح

ده لا بنفع معاهو وشاح ولا وسام

حبيبنا مرهف اكبر منهم جميعاً



اها طيب البجيبو لينا من ارض الحرمين شنو:sm20:
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رياض عباس بخيت
					

اها طيب البجيبو لينا من ارض الحرمين شنو:sm20:



نشتت ليهو سكر

يعني نشوف ليهو عروس
                        	*

----------


## nona

*والله الرئيس يستاهل كل خير 
نحن مابتقدر نجزيه البجزيه ربي العالمين 
ان شاء الله يوم شكرو مايجي 
والف مبروك للحنة مقدماً 
وانا على  :019:
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

نشتت ليهو سكر









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					


يعني نشوف ليهو عروس




 يا هوالماجاء راجع تاني 

تعرف نرسلها ليهو طرد
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة nona
					

والله الرئيس يستاهل كل خير 
نحن مابتقدر نجزيه البجزيه ربي العالمين 
ان شاء الله يوم شكرو مايجي 
والف مبروك للحنة مقدماً 
وانا على :019:



انتي عليكي ال:019: بس 
مابالغتـــــــي عديــــــــــــــــــــل كدة
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رياض عباس بخيت
					

يا هوالماجاء راجع تاني 

تعرف نرسلها ليهو طرد



ياخوي طرد مــــــــــافي

اخونا مرهف قالوا بالبس مقاس 48 

يعني الحنة بالتشط ونختاها ليهوا قبل المناسبة بي اسبوع

وكل يوم نطبق ليهو الحنة

ده ماشغل طرد نرسلوا ليهو

يأخوووي السعودية دي مابعيده

حرم عوووم ساي بجيبوا ليكم
                        	*

----------


## mohammed_h_o

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

نشتت ليهو سكر

يعني نشوف ليهو عروس



غتي قدحك وبس :hghkl::mbrok:
*

----------


## alajabalajeeb

*

الوفاء لا يأتي إلا من أهل الوفاء 
والتكريم واجب نؤديه لكل من أعطى واجتهد 
في هذا الصرح الكبير 
كُنا لحظه بلحظه في قلب الحدث 
وواكبنا كُل جديد وقرأنا كل مُفيد 
وكل ذلك ـ لم يكُن ليتحقق لولا مجهودات أُناس 
أعطوا من وقتهم وجُهدهم الكثير لتغدوا هذه المنتديات ضمن مصاف 
الأرقى والأفضل من المنتديات الرياضيه 
فله كل الشُكر والتقدير علي كل ماقدمه من مجهودات 
ومازلنا ننتظر منه المزيد فلاتبخل علينا أخي الحبيب مرهف ... والشكر لك أيها الرائع رياض ( ملك المبادرات الراقية ) . فمرهف حقاً يستحق التكريم بما يتناسب مع مجهوداته الخرافية في سبيل نهضة وتطور منتدانا الرائع .


فالتميز دائماً ليس له حُدود 
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mohammed_h_o
					

غتي قدحك وبس :hghkl::mbrok:



اها دة الكلام المابنفع:bluefly:
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة alajabalajeeb
					

 
الوفاء لا يأتي إلا من أهل الوفاء 
والتكريم واجب نؤديه لكل من أعطى واجتهد 
في هذا الصرح الكبير 
كُنا لحظه بلحظه في قلب الحدث 
وواكبنا كُل جديد وقرأنا كل مُفيد 
وكل ذلك ـ لم يكُن ليتحقق لولا مجهودات أُناس 
أعطوا من وقتهم وجُهدهم الكثير لتغدوا هذه المنتديات ضمن مصاف 
الأرقى والأفضل من المنتديات الرياضيه 
فله كل الشُكر والتقدير علي كل ماقدمه من مجهودات 
ومازلنا ننتظر منه المزيد فلاتبخل علينا أخي الحبيب مرهف ... والشكر لك أيها الرائع رياض ( ملك المبادرات الراقية ) . فمرهف حقاً يستحق التكريم بما يتناسب مع مجهوداته الخرافية في سبيل نهضة وتطور منتدانا الرائع .


فالتميز دائماً ليس له حُدود 



شكراًاخونا العجب العجيب علي هذا الطرح الجميل في حق اخونا مرهف
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رياض ابداع متواصل تحياتي

*

----------


## قنوان

*مرهف يستاهل كل خير وربنا يديه الفي مرادو
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

ياخوي طرد مــــــــــافي

اخونا مرهف قالوا بالبس مقاس 48 

يعني الحنة بالتشط ونختاها ليهوا قبل المناسبة بي اسبوع

وكل يوم نطبق ليهو الحنة

ده ماشغل طرد نرسلوا ليهو

يأخوووي السعودية دي مابعيده

حرم عوووم ساي بجيبوا ليكم



بلبس 48 ليه اصلو صحابي
بعدين طشت شنو يا افريكانو ده داير ليه ملطم حنه ومحاره وطالوش
ونواسيها ليه بي قده
انا بجي يوم البياض
اقصد الحنه
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mohammed_h_o
					

غتي قدحك وبس :hghkl::mbrok:



 هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
:HANGED::a25:
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*انا علي المحلبيه
                        	*

----------


## مانديلا-89

*يا  أم  العروس جينا  ليكى  00000  جبنا مرهف  نزفوا  ليكى


رياض حقاً أنت  تستحق  التقدير  وأنت  تتذكر هذه الشمعة  التى

تحترق فى سبيل  إنارة  درب المنبر 0

مرهف  إن أفضنّا  عليه بزكائب الذهب  فهى  قليلةٌ  فى  حقه 0

وإن نثرنا درر  الحديث  فيه  مدحاً فهى  تتقاصر عن  قامته 0

وإن  إخترنا  الورد والزهور  له تحيةً  فهى  تستمد  الأريج  منه 0

له  التحيه  والعرفان  بقدر ما قدم  ولك  التقدير يا رياض  بقدر ما أشدت0
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مانديلا-89
					

يا أم العروس جينا ليكى 00000 جبنا مرهف نزفوا ليكى


رياض حقاً أنت تستحق التقدير وأنت تتذكر هذه الشمعة التى

تحترق فى سبيل إنارة درب المنبر 0

مرهف إن أفضنّا عليه بزكائب الذهب فهى قليلةٌ فى حقه 0

وإن نثرنا درر الحديث فيه مدحاً فهى تتقاصر عن قامته 0

وإن إخترنا الورد والزهور له تحيةً فهى تستمد الأريج منه 0

له التحيه والعرفان بقدر ما قدم ولك التقدير يا رياض بقدر ما أشدت0



العم مانديلا والله ىكلنا قد اجحفنا في حق العزيز مرهف  وهو يستاهل كل الخير
                        	*

----------


## مرهف

*تحياتي الاخ رياض وكل الاحباب 
اكبر تكريم لي هو وجودي بينكم
وتواجدكم الدائم
وتواجدي معكم 
لو كان هنالك وسام لا بد فهنالك 
اخوة واحبه صادقين كان لهم الفضل فيما وصل له المنبر من نجاح
لا أريد تسميتهم 
فالجميع يعرفهم
..
لن احتج علي تكريمي 
ولكن
 اريده تكريم علي ايقاعي الخاص

(الا وهو تواجدكم الدائم بالمنبر والعمل علي جعله
منبر بمفهوم اخر خلاف الذي اعتدناه)
شكرا لكم جميعاً
مع خالص تحياتي وتقديري واحترامي

*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*مبروووك ياعريس الحنة

*

----------


## مرهف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

نشتت ليهو سكر

يعني نشوف ليهو عروس



كده التكريم ولا بلاش
احب السكر ومصنع كنانه زاتو
:sm20:







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة nona
					

والله الرئيس يستاهل كل خير 
نحن مابتقدر نجزيه البجزيه ربي العالمين 
ان شاء الله يوم شكرو مايجي 
والف مبروك للحنة مقدماً 
وانا على  :019:



كده بس؟
:z3lan:






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

ياخوي طرد مــــــــــافي

اخونا مرهف قالوا بالبس مقاس 48 

يعني الحنة بالتشط ونختها ليهوا قبل المناسبة بي اسبوع




دي حنه ولا فتة دراويش







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mohammed_h_o
					

غتي قدحك وبس :hghkl::mbrok:



ده القدرت عليو؟:fgf4:







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة alajabalajeeb
					



الوفاء لا يأتي إلا من أهل الوفاء 
والتكريم واجب نؤديه لكل من أعطى واجتهد 
في هذا الصرح الكبير 
كُنا لحظه بلحظه في قلب الحدث 
وواكبنا كُل جديد وقرأنا كل مُفيد 
وكل ذلك ـ لم يكُن ليتحقق لولا مجهودات أُناس 
أعطوا من وقتهم وجُهدهم الكثير لتغدوا هذه المنتديات ضمن مصاف 
الأرقى والأفضل من المنتديات الرياضيه 
فله كل الشُكر والتقدير علي كل ماقدمه من مجهودات 
ومازلنا ننتظر منه المزيد فلاتبخل علينا أخي الحبيب مرهف ... والشكر لك أيها الرائع رياض ( ملك المبادرات الراقية ) . فمرهف حقاً يستحق التكريم بما يتناسب مع مجهوداته الخرافية في سبيل نهضة وتطور منتدانا الرائع .


فالتميز دائماً ليس له حُدود 



شكرا يا العجب العجيب
احلي تكريم هو كلماتك هذه
:1 (10):






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قنوان
					

مرهف يستاهل كل خير وربنا يديه الفي مرادو



مشكوره
والله يدي الجميع الفي مرادهم وانتي اولهم






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قنوان
					

بلبس 48 ليه اصلو صحابي
بعدين طشت شنو يا افريكانو ده داير ليه ملطم حنه ومحاره وطالوش
ونواسيها ليه بي قده
انا بجي يوم البياض
اقصد الحنه



الا تطلعي ليها بي سلم
:58:






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قنوان
					

انا علي المحلبيه



جيبيها ببرميل
:zxcv29:






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مانديلا-89
					

يا  أم  العروس جينا  ليكى  00000  جبنا مرهف  نزفوا  ليكى


رياض حقاً أنت  تستحق  التقدير  وأنت  تتذكر هذه الشمعة  التى

تحترق فى سبيل  إنارة  درب المنبر 0

مرهف  إن أفضنّا  عليه بزكائب الذهب  فهى  قليلةٌ  فى  حقه 0

وإن نثرنا درر  الحديث  فيه  مدحاً فهى  تتقاصر عن  قامته 0

وإن  إخترنا  الورد والزهور  له تحيةً  فهى  تستمد  الأريج  منه 0

له  التحيه  والعرفان  بقدر ما قدم  ولك  التقدير يا رياض  بقدر ما أشدت0



شكرا العم الزبير
انا تكريمي من قبلك يا غالي
هو تشريفك لي في تلك الليله ان شاء الله
:wrd:
                        	*

----------


## مرهف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رياض عباس بخيت
					

مبروووك ياعريس الحنة





الله يبارك فيك والعقبال لفلان داك
تخريمه 
صورتك دي جهجهتنا ساي ياخي
:3_3_102[1]:
...

*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرهف
					

الله يبارك فيك والعقبال لفلان داك

تخريمه 
صورتك دي جهجهتنا ساي ياخي
:3_3_102[1]:
...



احب الجهجهة انا:bee6::bee6:
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*مرهف رمز للعطاء والوفاء .. لم نلتقيه ولكنا لمسنا فيه عشقاً غير محدود للأحمر الوهاج .. 
*

----------


## قنوان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رياض عباس بخيت
					

مبروووك ياعريس الحنة




:001:
الحفله بمنو
                        	*

----------


## reddish

*كلكم اهل للتكريم والتميييز 
*

----------


## أوهاج

*التحايا للرائع مرهف
فهو أهل للتكريم .. ربنا يحفظو
                        	*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرهف
					

لن احتج علي تكريمي 

ولكن
اريده تكريم علي ايقاعي الخاص 
(الا وهو تواجدكم الدائم بالمنبر والعمل علي جعله
منبر بمفهوم اخر خلاف الذي اعتدناه)
شكرا لكم جميعاً
مع خالص تحياتي وتقديري واحترامي



 

يا مرهف عايز تزوغ من الحنة و للا شنو . . . أنا شخصياً أرى أن التكريم مهما بلغ لن يوفيك حقك و لكن دعنا نعبر و لو بالقليل عن إعترافنا بما ظللت تقدمه في صمت و نكران للذات و تحمل للأرهاق و في بعض الأحيان الأذى إيماناً برسالة المنبر و و واجبك تجاه المريخ
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الحوشابي
					

يا مرهف عايز تزوغ من الحنة و للا شنو . . . أنا شخصياً أرى أن التكريم مهما بلغ لن يوفيك حقك و لكن دعنا نعبر و لو بالقليل عن إعترافنا بما ظللت تقدمه في صمت و نكران للذات و تحمل للأرهاق و في بعض الأحيان الأذى إيماناً برسالة المنبر و و واجبك تجاه المريخ



والله كلامك عين العقل يا خال
 :JC_hurrah::JC_hurrah::JC_hurrah:
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*والله يستاهل كل خير
                        	*

----------

